# Ready ............



## rd_ab_penman (Nov 5, 2020)

To ship. Two Bolt Action / Curly Maple Grizzlies. One Sierra Malard Drake, Grey Wolf and Big Horn Sheep 
on Curly Maple for the Sierra series pen.
Les


----------



## alanemorrison (Nov 5, 2020)

They will make good looking pens, Les.


----------



## PenPal (Nov 5, 2020)

We should take advantage of the abilities demonstrated once again by the master.Or not purely yours and my choices and privilige.

Peter.


----------

